# Feeding my moon jellyfish :)



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

Feeding my moon jellyfish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very, very cool. Trust me, most of the people watching your videos and reading your posts about your moon jellies are totally jealous. I know we are. It's on my bucket list to eventually have a proper moon jelly tank. Have kept other types of jellies temporarily but my goal is to eventually have a long-term moon jelly display tank. Keep up the great work. As the cool kids say, I'm "Mad Jelly" of your jellyfish setup.

Anthony


----------



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd like a bigger one eventually Anthony


----------

